# Making a downdraft sanding box



## difalkner (Mar 11, 2013)

Every time we sand anything at all we find that the dust is just too much to deal with and takes hours to clean the shop. So I decided a downdraft sanding box is needed. I've read how some say they don't work very well but I see plenty of how-to videos so someone must like them. Even if it only helped 25% it would be better but after building it and using it I can safely say it is catching at least 75% of the dust, if not more.

So nothing new or secret here, just a video documentation of how I built mine plus the slightly entertaining value of watching us work with a 4×8 sheet in a small shop.

Making a downdraft sanding box


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I wouldn't be without mine and use it religiously. It works so well, I have to force myself to use the sander in situations in which the table can't be used. The difference between mine and most is, it has sides, a back and a top, which can be raised and lowered.


----------



## difalkner (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice, Kelly! I don't have room to leave it set up. If I were to make another one I would look at 1/4" or 3/16" hardboard with solid wood internal frame, maybe 3/4" x 3/4" sticks. That might take a little while longer to make but would probably be half the weight.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Keep in mind, mine evolved, as might be suggested from the multi-colored nylon in the one picture and the yellow in another.

First, I just had the box (about 30" wide x 24" deep). I'd would pull it out and set it on one of the carts, the saw out-feed table or what was handy. It helped, but wasn't impressive. I thought about the fact some of my dust collector hoods worked better than others. Small and directed seemed key, so I thought about adding telescoping posts on each corner to hold a some nylon I had floating around. It was a night and day improvement.

The station worked so well, I added legs. From there, I added a shelf to hold sanders. Of course, they needed a power bar.

All this said, it wouldn't be hard to have a folding post on each corner. Pull your table out or flip it up on a wall, then fold the posts up and drape a shower curtain or something air cant flow through and you're good to go.


----------

